# FOUND HIM!!!



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

so this afternoon my gf and i were getting ready to go downtown and meet my dad for some drinks, then go to this really nice restaurant that ive waited for over a year to go to.

well...my gf grabs a couple of treats to give the dogs as we leave...and only one shows up. our big guy, bruno, likes to chill out back and sleep, so i assumed "oh, he's just chilling out back." we go out there, and there is 3 slats of the fence removed...wtf?

so he is gone. he is part irish wolfhound so when he catches the scent of something he goes and doesnt stop. we've been looking for 3 hours for him to no avail. he's friggin huge, so i thought at least one person would have seen him. only person that had was some old senile dude down the street who said he was "going to come tell [us] that he saw him." but hadnt done so 15-20 minutes after he saw him. he only came out when he heard me cursing up a storm calling the dog up and down the street.

this sucks ass. he's a great dog. im really hoping he gets bored and wanders home, but around us is all forest, so he is probably hunting some sh*t in the forest. ive checked all over. every street, every creek. ive called him and shaken his leash all over the place.

i jumped down into a riverbed just before dark and ended up falling into the river. still kept calling him until it was pitch black, then fumbled my way back up the trail.

i just had to get this off my chest. he's my big buddy and im extremely worried.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

that sucks man, i hope he comes back


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

good luck finding him.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

hope you find him! i'm guessing you have called the local animal centre?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dogs...
bummer to hear. its always a helpless feeling.
your dog reminds me of a mammoth. that dudes bred for an ice age lol
hope all ends well. post back if you have any news man


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Good luck, did he have a collar with a tag on it? If so Im sure he will turn up. Maybe post some of those missing ads around town...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

hope he comes back

deffinately not a looker dog


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ICEE said:


> hope he comes back
> 
> deffinately not a looker dog


do you mean he is not an anklebiting POS? if so. indeed.

we have contacted the police. the SPCA was closed.

he didnt have his collar on because he originally just went out back for a piss. he IS microchipped though. people can remove collars, but not chips.

he ran away one other time in the summer. a cop found him and drove around with him in the squad car for a couple of hours. he wanted to keep him, but then heard someone was looking for a bigass black shaggy dog. so he brought him to my gf's house. he loved him. said he didnt want to give him up.lol

bruno was riding like a felon...lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Puff said:


> hope he comes back
> 
> deffinately not a looker dog


*do you mean he is not an anklebiting POS? if so. indeed.
*

we have contacted the police. the SPCA was closed.

he didnt have his collar on because he originally just went out back for a piss. he IS microchipped though. people can remove collars, but not chips.

he ran away one other time in the summer. a cop found him and drove around with him in the squad car for a couple of hours. he wanted to keep him, but then heard someone was looking for a bigass black shaggy dog. so he brought him to my gf's house. he loved him. said he didnt want to give him up.lol

bruno was riding like a felon...lol
[/quote]

amen to that man

he looks like a friendly dog. thats my kinda dog, not prissy, not angelic, just a rough and tumble DOG. 
thats good hes chipped. in that case your chances of finding him are greatly improved. id be in good spirits. dogs run away every day and every day dogs are reunited. hes a big boy, hes doing fine. just on a little adventure for awhile.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

M0RpH said:


> i mean hes ugly as hell


probably looks a hell of a lot better than your wife or girlfriend. or whatever freak of nature you take home at night.

why dont you f*ck off and not troll a thread about a missing dog you ******* piece of sh*t. go back to jerking off in your tubesock, or pounding your mom. or whatever your degenerate self gets off to at night.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

youll find him man just keep looking. just drive around or whatever. cool dog by the way. at least you dont have to worry about him freezing to death lol.

he reminds me of 'the dude' haha


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

k I said I hope he comes home. its just my opinion ... chill


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Agreed, that was not called for.

anyways i'm sure your dog will come back. He is probably having the time of his life right now. Do you like in a wooded area ?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

k sorry ... peace..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> Agreed, that was not called for.
> 
> anyways i'm sure your dog will come back. He is probably having the time of his life right now. Do you like in a wooded area ?


yeah. EXTREMELY wooded area. full of rivers and a tonne of trees and old growth. i smelled a skunk spray earlier. i have a feeling bruno might have got retribution on the skunk who sprayed him a few months ago.lol.

one good thing is that he's scared of the water. so he will probably just run up the river bank instead of trying to ford the river.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

seasection

plz stop derailing his thraed


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Damn. its usually more easy to find a dog running around a neighborhood. I guess you will be going for a hike tomorrow morning ?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow this thread turned into a gang beating.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> Damn. its usually more easy to find a dog running around a neighborhood. I guess you will be going for a hike tomorrow morning ?


yup. starting to look that way. i brought our other dog out for a while today, but she got so tired from running around for a couple of hours. she got a half hour break and wanted to come back out with me. she's a trooper. wants to find her best buddy.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well the only thing i like about him being out and about in a wooded area...no traffic! thats usually the worst thing to worry about! also, who knows who might pick him up and keep him. its happened to my mothers beagle, but the people that took him simple nursed him back to health after being lost then returned him (VERY nice people).

like i stated before, a dog his size and probably with his natural ability should fair fine for awhile. he will probably come full circle back to home.

hows the whole chip thing work anyways puff? is there a gps like unit you can find him with or is it a service you call into?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

he asked what I meant when i said hes not a looker


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

M0RpH said:


> well the only thing i like about him being out and about in a wooded area...no traffic! thats usually the worst thing to worry about! also, who knows who might pick him up and keep him. its happened to my mothers beagle, but the people that took him simple nursed him back to health after being lost then returned him (VERY nice people).
> 
> like i stated before, a dog his size and probably with his natural ability should fair fine for awhile. he will probably come full circle back to home.
> 
> hows the whole chip thing work anyways puff? is there a gps like unit you can find him with or is it a service you call into?


it's a small chip they implant between their shoulder blades. if they are brought to a vet the vet always scans the chip (if he doesnt know the dog or owners). when they scan, the information comes up and they can be returned.

one bad thing...there's lots of forest around here. but also some streets, and worst of all, a highway. that is my main concern.

i know a bit about tracking, and it's obvious which tracks are his because he's the biggest dog within a few kilometers, and there is only one entrance out onto the freeway (he cant jump a 10 foot fence), it was all mud, and there was only one dog track there, and the feet were about 1/3 the size of bruno's. that made me feel a bit better.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Puff said:


> Damn. its usually more easy to find a dog running around a neighborhood. I guess you will be going for a hike tomorrow morning ?


yup. starting to look that way. i brought our other dog out for a while today, but she got so tired from running around for a couple of hours. she got a half hour break and wanted to come back out with me. she's a trooper. wants to find her best buddy.
[/quote]

This might help you out , but when my dog ran away i went to the trials with his favorite squeaky toy and squeezed it every so often and called his name. It actually worked. I guess the high ( annoying) pitch sound traveled a long way for him to hear it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> Damn. its usually more easy to find a dog running around a neighborhood. I guess you will be going for a hike tomorrow morning ?


yup. starting to look that way. i brought our other dog out for a while today, but she got so tired from running around for a couple of hours. she got a half hour break and wanted to come back out with me. she's a trooper. wants to find her best buddy.
[/quote]

This might help you out , but when my dog ran away i went to the trials with his favorite squeaky toy and squeezed it every so often and called his name. It actually worked. I guess the high ( annoying) pitch sound traveled a long way for him to hear it.
[/quote]

thanks man. bruno only likes stuff he can beat the crap out of.

what we did do was take his leash out with us and rattled it up and down all over the place. when he hears his leash he goes apesh*t and starts doing 360s in the air. we figured that was the best way to get his attention.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Puff said:


> Damn. its usually more easy to find a dog running around a neighborhood. I guess you will be going for a hike tomorrow morning ?


yup. starting to look that way. i brought our other dog out for a while today, but she got so tired from running around for a couple of hours. she got a half hour break and wanted to come back out with me. she's a trooper. wants to find her best buddy.
[/quote]

This might help you out , but when my dog ran away i went to the trials with his favorite squeaky toy and squeezed it every so often and called his name. It actually worked. I guess the high ( annoying) pitch sound traveled a long way for him to hear it.
[/quote]

thanks man. bruno only likes stuff he can beat the crap out of.

what we did do was take his leash out with us and rattled it up and down all over the place. when he hears his leash he goes apesh*t and starts doing 360s in the air. we figured that was the best way to get his attention.
[/quote]

lol nice. He sounds like a cool dog. Hope the best for you getting him back.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

good luck finding him man.
just gottta believe.
my roomates cat used to run away in the city in college, it was never fun, but we always found him.
best wishes man.


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

hopefully he'll come back great looking dog


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> Damn. its usually more easy to find a dog running around a neighborhood. I guess you will be going for a hike tomorrow morning ?


yup. starting to look that way. i brought our other dog out for a while today, but she got so tired from running around for a couple of hours. she got a half hour break and wanted to come back out with me. she's a trooper. wants to find her best buddy.
[/quote]

This might help you out , but when my dog ran away i went to the trials with his favorite squeaky toy and squeezed it every so often and called his name. It actually worked. I guess the high ( annoying) pitch sound traveled a long way for him to hear it.
[/quote]

thanks man. bruno only likes stuff he can beat the crap out of.

what we did do was take his leash out with us and rattled it up and down all over the place. when he hears his leash he goes apesh*t and starts doing 360s in the air. we figured that was the best way to get his attention.
[/quote]

lol nice. He sounds like a cool dog. Hope the best for you getting him back.
[/quote]

he's an awesome dog. we rescued him from the shelter a few years ago, and while he can get on our nerves sometimes (what dog doesnt) he is one of the most kickass dogs i have ever owned or known. whenever we walk him we usually get stopped numerous times by people or kids who want to play with him or find out wtf he is.

one guy thought he was a bear. he had this horrified look on his face like he was going to run. then i said, "no worries. he's just a big dog."
the guy smiles and goes, "holy crap...i thought it was a frickin bear!"


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

might help...sorry it didnt space the way it was on the page, but all the infos there

_Try and remember if you have had a micro chip installed inside your dog. If you do, you can notify your vet and locate your dog's location in a matter of seconds.
Don't waste time! Get a couple people to work in an organized way simultaneously. In the first two hours, ask family and friends to search around town and up to a two-mile radius of the location where the dog was last seen. Tell any children you see that you are looking for a dog and posters will be up tomorrow with your phone number.
While you are out searching, bring along your dog's favorite toy, or another noise that makes him come running. Dogs can hear sounds from very far away and may come if they hear a comforting sound! Shaking a treat bag or something else a dog knows means food can help, too.
While you're out searching, have someone else make phone calls to your local Humane Society, animal shelters, rescues, vets, and police departments. Contact your neighbors to be on the lookout. If you're close to a county line, contact similar places in that county, too.
Put articles of clothing or a dog's favorite toys outside the house. Dogs are attracted to things that bring them comfort. A scent of their master whom they love can allure them.
If your local TV and radio stations make community announcements, ask them for help.
Notify the local pounds and shelters. If someone does find a dog and brings it there, they will know to reach you. NOTE::: If they do call with a dog that matches, make sure to VISIT YOURSELF. Their description and yours can easily vary.
Check all the pounds in the area. Dogs are sometimes brought in as strays.
Ask the people around your block to be on the lookout for your pet.
Dogs tend to wander where they go frequently or are familiar with. Be sure to put extra flyers around that playground, or notify the owners of that dog park.
Same evening after it's too dark to search any more: Create an ad with a recent picture of your dog. If you don't have a photo, and your dog is a purebred, use a picture from a book. Describe the dog so an average person would recognize him if he saw him. Include identifying information about him like his collar, dog tags, tattoo, identifying features like scars or unusual colorations, or microchip ID number.
Be specific: "LOST: (Dog's Name) a brown dog with white face and paws, SPAYED female; 60#, got loose from yard on Dec. 1, 2005 (Location where lost) near the post office in Our Town, PA around 4 p.m. Wearing a pink collar with rabies tag and license. Is on anti-seizure medication. Family pet. REWARD. Call (610) 555-0000."
It is a good idea to make a few copies of flyers in different languages, like spanish or french, especially if you live in an area with people of many different backgrounds.
Check the "found" ads in they newspaper each day your pet is lost.
WARNING: Never respond to a found pet claim alone. Take a friend and ask to meet in a public place such as the park.

Day 2: Intensify the search. Make at least 200 photocopies of your ad. (Printer ink runs in rain; photocopier toner won't.) Start posting on bulletin boards and in high visibility areas like gas stations and grocery stores in your neighborhood. Tape flyers to phone poles. Ask friends and family members to distribute flyers door-to-door.
After 2 days: Extend your search. Go a little farther by vehicle and start spreading the word to your local mailmen, UPS and Fed Ex drivers, joggers, runners, bikers and anyone else walking around the search areas.
Call area shelters and give them a detailed description of your pet. Drop off or fax a copy of your ad. Expand the radius of your search area by several miles - call shelters even beyond the area you think your dog could have reached.
Start visiting the animal shelters and rescue leagues to look for your pet every other day. Don't expect volunteers to recognize one brown dog from another. If the dog is a dirty, matted mess that lost weight, you may have trouble identifying your own pet. Ask if there is a quarantine area or an area where injured animals are kept in case your dog is separated from those shown to the public.
Last list your pet on helpful sites like www.findingyourpet.com
WARNING: Never respond to a found pet claim alone. Take a friend and ask to meet in a public place such as the park.

[edit]Tips
Check Lost and Found pet sites like www.findingyourpet.com and FindToto.com
Plan ahead for a "lost dog" emergency. Always have a picture of your dog on hand and a record of his ID tag, tattoo license numbers, and/or microchip ID information.
The best defense is prevention, be wary about things such as: open doors, weak screen doors, and other things, beware the frayed leash!!
Keep identifying tags on the dog at all times when outside. Consider a tattoo or a micro-chip that vets and local animal shelters can find with a scanner.
Keep these phone numbers handy: your vet, the animal rescue league, the Humane Society and animal shelters in your county and possibly a neighboring county, local radio or TV stations that make community service announcements, local and state police.
Some people tell you not to put the dog's name on its tag or dog thieves might easily lure the dog into their car. Anyone close enough to read the name tag is probably already holding the dog's collar. It is very difficult to call for a dog without a name. "Here doggy" just doesn't cut it for most dogs who are frightened and are often afraid of strangers.
A reward tends to motivate people. However, don't state an amount. If you make the reward too large, like $5000, people will wonder about the dog's value and some people may not want to return your pet.
Always say a female is spayed, whether she is or not. Again, this is to protect the dog from the unscrupulous who might see a breeding opportunity.
The same logic applies to a medical problem or genetic defect. People will be less likely to think of breeding a dog that could be perceived as valuable if they think it has a medical problem. That gives an urgency to the ad, too.
FAMILY PET tends to motivate people to look. Advertising it as a "show dog," "breeding dog," "therapy dog," or "search and rescue dog" is not a good idea. Too much disclosure is not always the best policy in these matters.
Don't give up too quickly. Dogs have been re-united with their owners even after a year or more. Keep going back to the shelters showing pictures of your dog.
Speediness and thoroughness are essential for bringing your dog home safely.
Look in the area between home and another location the dog knows well - a past home or a place you go together often, perhaps a favorite park.
Search for your dog on Fido Finder.
If you have a purebred dog, check with the rescue organizations for your breed. Many of them have "Lost Dog" links on their websites. Some rescuers will travel a distance to help their breed in need.

[edit]Warnings
Use tape to post on phone poles. In many places, it is illegal and unsafe to use staples because it's a danger to pole men.
If the dog is friendly, say "Please try and coax her into your garage or fenced yard and call us." If the dog is not friendly or could be a fear biter say, "Don't attempt to corner her. Simply call us with her location ASAP."
Leave something out of the description. At this devastating time, you are vulnerable and there are unethical people who may try to take advantage. If someone calls and describes your dog from your ad and says, "I've got your dog here," respond, "Does she have a black mark inside her right leg?" and they say, "She sure does" and your dog doesn't, hang up quickly. You don't want to deal with such people. If they say, "No, she doesn't" and you think it could be your dog, simply say you made a mistake, that is your other dog. Ask another question like, "Does she have a white left paw?" If "Yes," and that's true, try saying her name over the phone and get the dog to react.
If someone tries to blackmail you into a higher reward before returning your dog, try to make sure they have the right dog (or any dog at all) and ask the person to meet you in a public place. Then go with another person to meet them. Don't be taken advantage of. If it is your dog, offer a token reward.
Recent scams include people calling for out-of-state airfare for your lost dog. They might say your dog has been stolen and dumped far from home and they found him 200 miles away. Don't fall for it.
Don't approach young children to ask for their help unless they are family friends. Many children have been warned that this is a trick used by potential kidnappers and kids may become frightened._

-wikianswers-


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

cleaned up the thread. no more bashing please.

good luck with your dog puff. i know how freaked i was when i thought i lost my dog. hopefully he turns up.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

hyphen said:


> cleaned up the thread. no more bashing please.
> 
> good luck with your dog puff. i know how freaked i was when i thought i lost my dog. hopefully he turns up.


just like when jiam ji girl lost hers but later found it in a hotdog bun!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks for the info man

we're in the process of making the posters. i have a bunch of pictures of him so that is good. during my 3 hours of searching i stopped everyone i saw walking or outside their house and told them my predicament, and to call the local police if they saw him. (local police take over from SPCA once they close at night).

i called the police again and gave them another description. will be posting up the posters later tonight. probably only 20-30, but enough to cover the neighbourhood. i just took a trip up and down the highway (went to liquor store) and i dont think he would bother crossing it. first of all he hates moving cars, secondly, he couldnt be arsed to jump over the median.

as i said, we walked around with his collar and jangled it. i think that is a very good idea (bringing one of the dog's favourite toys/possessions). he loves his collar. not wearing it....but carrying it in his mouth.lol

my gf even put up a "dog alert" on facebook. so everyone in our area will be on the lookout.

i also stopped a BUNCH of ppl who were walking their dogs and told them to look out for him. he LOVES other dogs, and last time he got out some old bitch hit him with her cane because he was walking with her and her dog. but it didnt bother him. he still loves following people.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Big B just needs a little time to sniff around and check out the scents. He'll be back!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it's getting friggin cold out. he wont feel it. but he also didnt eat his breakfast today. he's gotta be famished!

i did another lap of the area. calling him with my head hanging out the window.

i left the side gate open so that if he comes back he will go to the back door and howl until he gets let in.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

good luck finding him man, you never know, he may just come wandering back on his own. one of my dogs got out a couple years ago because my dumbass friend left the gate open, i freaked out and searched for hours well into the night but finally decided to go back home cuz it was too dark and it was pointless looking around when i couldn't even see. he had tags so i stayed up all night waiting next to the phone hoping someone would call. finally just after sunrise my roommate and i got ready to go out looking again and when we walked out the back door, he was laying under the tree in our backyard, which was kinda his spot, acting like nothing had happened.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> good luck finding him man, you never know, he may just come wandering back on his own. one of my dogs got out a couple years ago because my dumbass friend left the gate open, i freaked out and searched for hours well into the night but finally decided to go back home cuz it was too dark and it was pointless looking around when i couldn't even see. he had tags so i stayed up all night waiting next to the phone hoping someone would call. finally just after sunrise my roommate and i got ready to go out looking again and when we walked out the back door, he was laying under the tree in our backyard, which was kinda his spot, acting like nothing had happened.


lol. that is awesome. you must have been sooo relieved. then been like, "you damned dog!!"

well. my gf and i just spent another 2 and a bit hours walking/driving around putting up "Missing" posters. put them at every high foot traffic area, and every intersection within a kilometer or so. tomorrow i have to go to the university to see an advisor, but after that it will be back to looking for him. im keeping my fingers crossed. im leaving the gate open tonight so that he can easily get in to the backyard.

thanks for all the support guys! it means a lot.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i couldn't even be mad, i had spent so many hours just freaking out that when i saw him all i could think about was how happy i was to have him back. yeah, he went exploring, but the gate was open so it wasn't really his fault. i'll keep my fingers crossed for you over here, i know how it feels, but dogs are pretty smart and that guy looks like he can handle the elements.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well it just started raining. and it might snow tomorrow. he loves the snow though.

i wasnt meaning that you said "damned dog" in an angry way. more in a relieved, jokingly mad kind of way. kind of like when your (not necessarily you.lol) dog jumps up on someone you dont particularly like and gets their clothes all messy. you say, "awww...im SOOO sorry. BAAAAD dog." but the dog knows you arent serious.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Puff said:


> well it just started raining. and it might snow tomorrow. he loves the snow though.
> 
> i wasnt meaning that you said "damned dog" in an angry way. more in a relieved, jokingly mad kind of way. kind of like when your (not necessarily you.lol) dog jumps up on someone you dont particularly like and gets their clothes all messy. you say, "awww...im SOOO sorry. BAAAAD dog." but the dog knows you arent serious.


haha, i know exactly what you mean. by the way, that is a great lookin dog you got there, and big ups for getting a rescue dog, i have two myself


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I hope you find your dog bro... he must like to travel the world like you.









and as for coutl he thinks it aint "gangsta" unless its a pitbull... grow up ya f*cking ******.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

is he neutered?? if not he's probably out just spreading the love.

my buddy's lab got out of my house and ran off. We live in a small town so one of the cops called us and said he was in the state park, which is like 5 miles away. We go down there and can't find him anywhere. When my buddy gets home dog's just sitting on the porch looking at him.

Another time that dog got out he ran away and went to the bar and hung out haha. Got a call from a friend, "hey man, Ace is over here drinking with me at Dockside"

point is, he'll come back


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

That big bastard will be just fine Puff- Truelly a dog that can handle itself.....

Hope things get better for ya man...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I know what you are feeling I went through it with my rotti but I was lucky enough to find him on two different occasions. Good luck!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well he still hasnt shown up. it's pissing rain.

gotta laugh at the dog that went straight to the bar. must know his owner!

is ICEE, formerly Coutl? in that case. LMFAO. a kid trying to insult my dog? hahahahhaha. that is hilarious! if not, then apologies to Coutl, because i never saw him act like such an idiot. i guess ICEE just grew his first pube and thinks he's a bigman now.

i have to go to an advisor appointment at the uni, but ive got my wet weather gear and gumboots. im going on a trek up the riverbed. i wish i had a megaphone.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

GOT HIM!!

my gf just called me. called the SPCA and they werent answering. so she found an "injured animals" number. they called back 5 minutes later and said a lady had just brought a "beast" in. supposedly she found him running around one of the busiest streets in town AT RUSH HOUR! he was running around aimlessly amongst the cars. she took him home for the night and didnt want to give him up because her kids loved him.

holy sh*t. im so friggin relieved right now. it was getting to the point where i was starting to get VERY worried. now i dont even know what to say. im happy, but so relieved that i cant smile.

thanks for all your support everyone (except the one idiot), i really appreciate it. means a lot.

again, thanks for the support!

-Dave


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

awesome dude, thats really cool. congrats!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WTF..
what is he mixed with?
If you wrote it and I missed it sorry.
I had a pure bread Irish Wolfhound..GREAT dog!

Glad ya found him.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

notaverage said:


> WTF..
> what is he mixed with?
> If you wrote it and I missed it sorry.
> I had a pure bread Irish Wolfhound..GREAT dog!
> ...


he's mostly briard (Charlemagne and Napoleon's favourite breed) mixed with wolfhound. but i swear he has a bit of Newfoundlander in him because of how his hips are set (very wide). he was a rescue dog (like out other dog) so unfortunately we missed out on his puppyhood. he must have been the coolest puppy.

i love wolfhounds. one day when i have enough money to own enough land, i want to get one or two of them.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats Sir..........

Nice beast by the way.....


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats man!! i've been following the story...im very happpy that you got him back!! its a great feeling to find your dog agian...i lived in the country and had one black lab puppy that got out and my older goldenretriever (who was like 16 at this time) follwed this dog everywhere like he was taking care of him...and my black lab sammy got out one night and we couldnt find him...and we knew my golden Lucky was right next to him like always...after 3 days of searching we found them about 3 miles away and we spotted them cause we saw lucky sitting on the side of the highway and we knew what happened...my puppy sammy got hit by something on the highway, while lucky made it across..lucky sat there for who knows how long could of been all 3 days and was just waiting for sammy to cross...sad story..but PUFF i am so happy you found your boy agian!!!!!

P.S. thanks for telling ICEE off, he needs to stop putting his dumb comments in everywhere and spamming every thread

PP.SS. agian Congrats man


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Puff said:


> WTF..
> what is he mixed with?
> If you wrote it and I missed it sorry.
> I had a pure bread Irish Wolfhound..GREAT dog!
> ...


he's mostly briard (Charlemagne and Napoleon's favourite breed) mixed with wolfhound. but i swear he has a bit of Newfoundlander in him because of how his hips are set (very wide). he was a rescue dog (like out other dog) so unfortunately we missed out on his puppyhood. he must have been the coolest puppy.

i love wolfhounds. one day when i have enough money to own enough land, i want to get one or two of them.
[/quote]

I dont know what they cost now but 18 years ago I think my parents bought him for $1600. I could be wrong though.
i have to get pics up here!

Land yeah boy they love to friggin run...i mean gallop!
We had about a 1/4 acre for him fenced in to run around. I used to wrestle that big bastard...he was the kindest softest dog. He would "gallop" full speed at me and about 5 feet away he would cut to the left..damn he nearly took my knees out every time!
Anyway,
good ya got your dog back man!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats on finding him. I can only imagine what some of the people driving their cars were thinking as they saw this HUGE BEAR dog darting in and out of traffic. I bet people were breaking out there video cameras and camera phones thinking they found the next bigfoot (with four legs).


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

glad you found him


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

eddyhead said:


> WTF..
> what is he mixed with?
> If you wrote it and I missed it sorry.
> I had a pure bread Irish Wolfhound..GREAT dog!
> ...


he's mostly briard (Charlemagne and Napoleon's favourite breed) mixed with wolfhound. but i swear he has a bit of Newfoundlander in him because of how his hips are set (very wide). he was a rescue dog (like out other dog) so unfortunately we missed out on his puppyhood. he must have been the coolest puppy.

i love wolfhounds. one day when i have enough money to own enough land, i want to get one or two of them.
[/quote]

I dont know what they cost now but 18 years ago I think my parents bought him for $1600. I could be wrong though.
i have to get pics up here!

Land yeah boy they love to friggin run...i mean gallop!
We had about a 1/4 acre for him fenced in to run around. I used to wrestle that big bastard...he was the kindest softest dog. He would "gallop" full speed at me and about 5 feet away he would cut to the left..damn he nearly took my knees out every time!
Anyway,
good ya got your dog back man!
[/quote]

lmfao. yeah man. bruno does that too!! he gallops. he doesnt run, he gallops. and he is friggin FAST for a big dog. covers ground faster than i thought he would be able to. he prefers running through the house than outside. but we live by a soccer field, so at night we take him up there and let him loose. he just does laps until he gets tired. then he lies down and sleeps for a while.

he does that charging thing to. he runs right at me, it gets to the point where i say, "oh sh*t...i better get out of the way!" but he always cuts left or right. then jumps in the air and does a 180. quite the feat for an 8 year old, 145lbs dog. one time i cut left thinking there was no way he could avoid me. WRONG! he ploughed right into me and sent my ass flying. all i could do was laugh.

thanks for all the kind comments guys. says a lot about the ppl on the site.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Gotta watch those idiots who try and keep a dog without going to the SPCA. etc first. Not all dogs have been on the street for months.

Glad to see B is at home!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

congrats man, i bet it feels nice to be able to breath and have a normal heart beat again, worrying that much is complete hell. big ups again for getting a rescue dog, actually i think you said you have two, i'm all about rescue dogs, i have two myself.


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

I ATE UR DOG.................. AND I ATE THE MESS HE LEFT ON THE CARPET!!








nah im jk bro that sucks hes gotta a good nose he should get bored and find his way home to yah all tha luck and goodstuff


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i know how the whole chip thing works but my question is "do you got a gizzmo that reads the chip or do you got to go to the vets to get it done..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

cueball said:


> I ATE UR DOG.................. *AND I ATE THE MESS HE LEFT ON THE CARPET!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you must have a BIIIIG appetite. Dude drops BOMBS!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice dog glad you found him. I love wrestling and rough housing with huge dogs like that.

I have my dog chipped aswell just in case.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

awesome that you found him. I know how stressful it is when your buddy runs off. Glad to see him home.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i went and dug up an old collar we had. it's narrow for a dog his size, but im keeping it on him at all times now. when he goes for a walk it will come off and his big one will go on. but im not risking it again.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You cant blame him. Aren't Wolfhounds sight hounds? i heard sight hounds will take off as soon as they see a mouse or something.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> You cant blame him. Aren't Wolfhounds sight hounds? i heard sight hounds will take off as soon as they see a mouse or something.


i believe so. he also has one hell of a sniffer tho!! dude can smell a squirrel from a block away. he gets on the trail of something and doesnt raise his head off the ground until he finds it. it's got him into some trouble, like getting sprayed by skunks 3-4 times this last year.lol. now when he sees a skunk he doesnt care about getting sprayed. he just wants to kill it.

one time i took him out back for a leak. he heard something in the underbrush and ran at it. i noticed what it was and yelled at him to come back...no dice. he went right for it and started snarling and snapping at it. the skunk had to spray him 3 times to get him away. it was a pretty nasty sight.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

BIG B BABY!!! I'm glad he's back. Some day you just might see a few little BRUNOS running around because of this little fiasco.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Puff said:


> GOT HIM!!
> 
> my gf just called me. called the SPCA and they werent answering. so she found an "injured animals" number. they called back 5 minutes later and said a lady had just brought a "beast" in. supposedly she found him running around one of the busiest streets in town AT RUSH HOUR! he was running around aimlessly amongst the cars. she took him home for the night and didnt want to give him up because her kids loved him.
> 
> ...


what did i tell ya dave? he was just taking a little adventure








boys back home now. great to hear man


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

what a shaggy beast. glad to see you got him back a hairy dooggie like that must have been dearly missed


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

You found him!


----------



## AE Aquatics (Bong) (Jan 7, 2008)

congrats


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Great success.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks guys.

bruno got a steak dinner tonight. lucky bugger!

i think he sprained his back right foot though. seems a bit easy on it today. ill have to keep an eye on that. i also got a huge piece of plywood to block up that damned POS fence!!!

thanks again for all the support guys!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Puff said:


> GOT HIM!!
> 
> my gf just called me. called the SPCA and they werent answering. so she found an "injured animals" number. they called back 5 minutes later and said a lady had just brought a "beast" in. supposedly she found him running around one of the busiest streets in town AT RUSH HOUR! he was running around aimlessly amongst the cars. she took him home for the night and didnt want to give him up because her kids loved him.
> 
> ...


Great to hear he is back home. Now chain that beast down ! haha j/k

It's amazing what trouble animals (especially cats) can get into. like here he is with a huge forest with neat things all in it but he ends up on a busy street. Haha crazy. I guess like you said he is friendly and probably saw people and decided he wanted to play.

It's also good to here he lucked out with some one nice finding him. He must have been sucking up all the attention from her children and just loving it.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Puff said:


> not like they are on two different "systems" (if you will)...


I could be wrong, but it was my understanding that at one point, there were two different 'chip systems in the U.S. Here's hoping that's either been rectified or they've been rendered a dual standard and all vets have moved toward getting both.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

hope he comes back


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

he is back,,, didnt you read the whole topic?


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

holy sh*t that dog is enourmous ! Reminds me of Chewbacca in Star Wars !


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

matc said:


> holy sh*t that dog is enourmous ! Reminds me of Chewbacca in Star Wars !


when i first picked him up from the shelter i had a small bmw (3 series), and he got in the back seat. the whole way home (over an hour drive) he was sat right there in my rearview mirror, just chilling. first thing i thought was "holy crap...this dog looks like chewbacca!!". what made it even funnier was that i opened up the window for him and he stuck his head way out, then started howling...like Chewy! there i am driving along the highway with this huge dog hanging out the window howling.hahahaha


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pcrose said:


> hope he comes back


someone once said "read the thread before posting"
lol...case in point...


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

He looks like a wookie, lol, that's awesome.

I'm glad you found him, now you need to take care of that fence so that it wont happen again.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

JAC said:


> He looks like a wookie, lol, that's awesome.
> 
> I'm glad you found him, now you need to take care of that fence so that it wont happen again.


i got a big ass piece of plywood and covered up the whole fence panel. he aint getting out through there! knowing him he'll bash down another section next time he wants to go for a cruise







lol


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

How tall does that monster stand on all four?


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

good stuff man! what a relief... huh?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Scooby said:


> good stuff man! what a relief... huh?


hell yeah!! i didnt know how to act when my gf called me and told me he'd been tracked down.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

That's a cool looking dog, my daughter would love him. Do people breed that mix of dog or was he an accident?

Btw, congrats on finding him.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> That's a cool looking dog, my daughter would love him. Do people breed that mix of dog or was he an accident?
> 
> Btw, congrats on finding him.


i assume he was an accident. we rescued him so i have no clue!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Glad you found him Puff....I know how stressful it can be to have a missing pet. I remember when Norman disappeared I was freaked out.....of course I found him locked up in jail for knocking some lady over....lol.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Glad you found him Puff....I know how stressful it can be to have a missing pet. I remember when Norman disappeared I was freaked out.....of course I found him locked up in jail for knocking some lady over....lol.


lmfao.

bruno was found on a main street in town, during rush hour. he doesnt like cars, until he sees a pickup truck, or a car door open.

so some lady with two young children saw him running around and felt horrible. so she got out of her car. supposedly bruno saw that car door open and was in there before she could do anything.lol


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm glad to see you got him back safe and sound. It never feels good to lose a dog.


----------



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

Glad to hear he comes back, buddy.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm glad you found your buddy. Hopefully the adventure scared him enough that he wont do it again.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I would suggest redoing the entire fence and make sure to put every other piece of wood into the ground, especially if he's a digger.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

KumbiaQueens said:


> I would suggest redoing the entire fence and make sure to put every other piece of wood into the ground, especially if he's a digger.


he's definitely not a digger. he just leans on the fence until it breaks. usually headbutts it.

right now i have a HUGE piece of plywood that covers up the whole section of fence. the dude is coming to build a new one later this week


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

in that case, reinforce the wooden fence with a chain link.


----------

